# Columbia RX-5 Repro's...any value??



## HARPO (Oct 8, 2017)

Just as a general question...do these have any value? Yes, I know condition on anything is what makes it worth more. But is this bike worth anything at all, or just a remake that people payed WAY to much for when they came out.
I know they made 5,000, so rare they aren't. And I know they were supposed to sell at $400 and some buyers went nuts and payed up to $1,200. 

But...in today's market...are they just a doorstop or something worth hanging onto? (_NO, I didn't buy one!_)


----------



## kwoodyh (Oct 8, 2017)

It's been reported they busted the 5k mark but they are still selling for many dineros 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HARPO (Oct 8, 2017)

How many is many? Is it worth getting one?


----------



## bobcycles (Oct 8, 2017)

at the biggest antique/classic bicycle auction of the year in Copake NY I watched a new one
in the box barely crawl up to 300 dollars and I think falling a bit short of that mark.
They bring more money parted out.


----------



## MrColumbia (Oct 9, 2017)

The prices have steadily dropped over the past years. I see them sitting with no bids on eBay around $450-$550. Occasionally an exceptionally good example may bring a bit more. The $1,000 days are long gone for these I think, even in the box.


----------



## HARPO (Oct 9, 2017)

bobcycles said:


> at the biggest antique/classic bicycle auction of the year in Copake NY I watched a new one
> in the box barely crawl up to 300 dollars and I think falling a bit short of that mark.
> They bring more money parted out.




Well, I was thinking about getting one just to have. Just as a display piece.

But...it would have to be cheap, and those (_unless like bobcycles said you find one in a box for that Copake price_) are probably not in a condition you would want. Something to ponder at any rate. If one does come along I might just bite the bullet to have one of the last American Made Columbia bicycles.


----------



## HARPO (Oct 9, 2017)

BTW. If I do happen upon one and it's missing the key, what are the chances of getting a new key? Probably slim and and none and I'd guess. And if I did find one, I'm sure each bike had a different lock so it wouldn't be a universal fit anyway.


----------



## vincev (Oct 9, 2017)

If you can find one cheap enough and you like it then get it and display it.If you want one for an investment then dont get one.They are like other repops and are not worth anything to real collectors.They display nicely but take up room a real classic could occupy. I passed a new "Black Phantom" in the box for $500.My buddy bought it and it is junk.and falls apart during rides and rusts just looking at it. As long as you realize what you are getting,you will be OK.


----------



## bairdco (Oct 9, 2017)

If you find one cheap and want a higher-quality-than-walmart rider, it's a good bike.

If you want to make money on it, like others have said, not gonna happen.

Especially now, with bikes like the walmart retro Columbia available.


----------



## HARPO (Oct 9, 2017)

I had a Repro Schwinn a few years back. Wow...if you looked at it, it DID rust! Look up CRAP in the dictionary and I'm pretty sure there's a picture of those Schwinn's nwxt to it.  Sharp metal edges on the tank and rear carrier. The thinnest fenders I've ever seen. Got rid of it a few weeks later. 
Ignaz must have turned over in his grave when he saw what happened to his company.

At least the Columbia was built here with real steal.


----------



## schwinnderella (Oct 9, 2017)

Before these were manufactured I ordered two from the factory at the wholesale price, as I recall it worked out to about $300.00 each including shipping. About 6 months later they were delivered. I assembled one and rode it around the block. It rode so poorly I sold both of them as quickly as I could for  what I had paid for them. Some months later some of them turned up in local Sport Marts for around $200.00 each. I have no idea if they were able to sell them.


----------



## Nashman (Oct 10, 2017)

schwinnderella said:


> Before these were manufactured I ordered two from the factory at the wholesale price, as I recall it worked out to about $300.00 each including shipping. About 6 months later they were delivered. I assembled one and rode it around the block. It rode so poorly I sold both of them as quickly as I could for  what I had paid for them. Some months later some of them turned up in local Sport Marts for around $200.00 each. I have no idea if they were able to sell them.






HARPO said:


> Just as a general question...do these have any value? Yes, I know condition on anything is what makes it worth more. But is this bike worth anything at all, or just a remake that people payed WAY to much for when they came out.
> I know they made 5,000, so rare they aren't. And I know they were supposed to sell at $400 and some buyers went nuts and payed up to $1,200.
> 
> But...in today's market...are they just a doorstop or something worth hanging onto? (_NO, I didn't buy one!_)




*I remember those bikes well.* I bought one at the Hershey Car flea market in about 1990 from Larry and Harvey ( Memory Lane) and was excited to add it to my collection once it arrived back at my home up here in Winnipeg, Canada. A friend in California got me the Budweiser girls poster to compliment my bike/*still have the poster!!* ( I also bought a 1941 Elgin Twin bar project, in around the same time/year before or after, colored Goodyears w/w 26 x 2.125. LOTS of cool stuff!!)

Bottom line is I was very disappointed with the ride. The springer was VERY poor. I put a rubber Schwinn bumper on to marginally improve on it. It did look cool, but the quality of the plating, steel, etc. was not vintage quality at all. I kept it for about 6-7 years then traded it ( with cash as well) for a 1961 Fender Tremoluxe amp ( wish I'd kept). The guy who bought it had trouble selling it after. He was probably asking too much $$. I forget how much.

The thing is I have *romanticised ("deal with or describe in an idealized or unrealistic fashion; make (something) seem better or more appealing than it really is."*) about buying another one, to perhaps "re-live" my past. When I saw more repops come out and the quality continue to spin out of control, I get a grip, and back off. Like other Cabers have stated. If you want one to "have" it's fine. As far as value for your buck, I'd re-think, as I have.

Good luck!!

Bob


----------



## HARPO (Oct 24, 2017)

vincev said:


> If you can find one cheap enough and you like it then get it and display it.If you want one for an investment then dont get one.They are like other repops and are not worth anything to real collectors.They display nicely but take up room a real classic could occupy. I passed a new "Black Phantom" in the box for $500.My buddy bought it and it is junk.and falls apart during rides and rusts just looking at it. As long as you realize what you are getting,you will be OK.




At this point, a display bike is all I'd want. I just sold off quite a few bikes from the 1930's to the 1950's. I'm keeping a few, but I only ride my road bikes now (Cannondale's, etc.). This will occupy a nice spot as the bike is copied after the bike the year I was born...1952.


----------



## HARPO (Oct 26, 2017)

OK...I bit the bullet. I had to have one. What can I say. 

I picked it up late this morning here on Long Island from the second owner. He had it sitting for the past 15 years in his nice warm garage and left the cobwebs on it to prove it. Overall it's in very nice condition...better than I thought, but he gave an honest appraisal of it so I knew what to expect. (Photo was taken just before it was loaded into my SUV).
So far, I'm thrilled with it. Tomorrow will begin the detailing to make it glisten once again! Only missing is the key for the fork, which at this point would be harder to get than hens teeth. 

fred


----------



## HARPO (Oct 29, 2017)

It cleaned up nicely!


----------



## HARPO (Oct 30, 2017)

vincev said:


> If you can find one cheap enough and you like it then get it and display it.If you want one for an investment then dont get one.They are like other repops and are not worth anything to real collectors.They display nicely but take up room a real classic could occupy. I passed a new "Black Phantom" in the box for $500.My buddy bought it and it is junk.and falls apart during rides and rusts just looking at it. As long as you realize what you are getting,you will be OK.




A display piece it will be! All detailed and shining brightly. But the ride was fine...and I still consider it a deal that I got it for $200.


----------



## vincev (Oct 30, 2017)

HARPO said:


> A display piece it will be! All detailed and shining brightly. But the ride was fine...and I still consider it a deal that I got it for $200.
> 
> View attachment 700623 View attachment 700624 View attachment 700625



I would have jumped on it for $200 ! Sweet deal.


----------



## kunzog (Nov 1, 2017)

I have always loved those Columbias, reproduction or not. I like the big tank much better than the Phantom. Here is mine, it was badly rusted so I repainted and replaced the fenders.


----------



## HARPO (Nov 1, 2017)

kunzog said:


> I have always loved those Columbias, reproduction or not. I like the big tank much better than the Phantom. Here is mine, it was badly rusted so I repainted and replaced the fenders.
> 
> View attachment 701576




Looks great! And I love the pedals.


----------



## PodsiM (May 11, 2020)

Hoping to start this thread back up to get some wisdom and input as I’m oretty new to restoring bikes - was looking to buy this repro myself and restore. I live down in va beach - here’s some pics of the bikes condition and they’re currently asking $200 for it. Seemed like an OK price and I know it’ll need some TLC but wanted some hive input. Would Just be used for riding to the beach with the fam so won’t be a show piece - just wanted to bring it back to its glory. Hope everyone is doing well and staying safe.


----------



## 1motime (May 11, 2020)

If you live by the beach it is going to rot immediately!  Salt and sand!  It is already starting to get the look.  Cheap chrome and paint.  Once the rust gets a hold it is going to get some severe patina quickly.  If that is the look you are expecting than have fun!  Just keep everything lubed!


----------



## PodsiM (May 11, 2020)

1motime said:


> If you live by the beach it is going to rot immediately!  Salt and sand!  It is already starting to get the look.  Cheap chrome and paint.  Once the rust gets a hold it is going to get some severe patina quickly.  If that is the look you are expecting than have fun!  Just keep everything lubed!



That’s the problem I was imagining. Where I live beach cruisers are very popular and all look very similar. The problem is like you said w corrosion and a lot if not all the ones I see are the knock off walmart / target brand repro. I was hoping if I regularly cleaned and washed an older tank style bike would have more character ( I love the look of these)  as well as hold up better since the plating was likely heavier. But I could be way off on that as this isn’t my wheelhouse. Is there a way to protect against the salt and sand. It won’t be riding it it heavily just along boardwalks, sidewalks and down the streets.


----------



## 1motime (May 11, 2020)

PodsiM said:


> That’s the problem I was imagining. Where I live beach cruisers are very popular and all look very similar. The problem is like you said w corrosion and a lot if not all the ones I see are the knock off walmart / target brand repro. I was hoping if I regularly cleaned and washed an older tank style bike would have more character ( I love the look of these)  as well as hold up better since the plating was likely heavier. But I could be way off on that as this isn’t my wheelhouse. Is there a way to protect against the salt and sand. It won’t be riding it it heavily just along boardwalks, sidewalks and down the streets.



I live by the beach and ride the bike path there.  Even with a nice bike and keeping it clean the salt gets everywhere.  Wiping down after each ride gets to be a chore after awhile.  Then things get fuzzy quickly.  Once the rust starts it is there.  I tried oiling EVERYTHING but sand just sticks.  Sort of defeats the whole thing.  For me I just accept the rust as long as everything spins as it should.


----------



## PodsiM (May 11, 2020)

1motime said:


> I live by the beach and ride the bike path there.  Even with a nice bike and keeping it clean the salt gets everywhere.  Wiping down after each ride gets to be a chore after awhile.  Then things get fuzzy quickly.  Once the rust starts it is there.  I tried oiling EVERYTHING but sand just sticks.  Sort of defeats the whole thing.  For me I just accept the rust as long as everything spins as it should.



Thanks, really appreciate your input - that’ll help a lot with my mindset (keep it clean but accept the inevitable). I made the mistake of taking my nice hard tail mountain bike to the beach trails...only took one trip for me to learn my lesson. Mud only for that bike.


----------



## 1motime (May 11, 2020)

That is why the original beach cruisers in the 70's and 80's were just stripped down bikes.  Rusty, cheap, and expendable.   Meant to go places and not that special if it broke or was stolen.  Good luck!


----------



## mrg (May 14, 2020)

I bought 15 of them from Columbia back in the 86-7 ( think I bought 13 & my friend bought 2 ) & sold them for $500 ea. At Pomona car swap but still have 2 of them in the box! should I hold on to them for another 34 years?. here's my truck picking them up at Navajo trucking.


----------



## 1motime (May 15, 2020)

mrg said:


> I bought 15 of them from Columbia back in the 86-7 ( think I bought 13 & my friend bought 2 ) & sold them for $500 ea. At Pomona car swap but still have 2 of them in the box! should I hold on to them for another 34 years?. here's my truck picking them up at Navajo trucking.View attachment 1194527
> View attachment 1194528



Long time ago!  Hopefully you made a profit!  Ever look at the ones you still have?


----------

